# Amalfi



## tonymar (Jan 29, 2015)

Hi I am an ex pat from the Uk living in Spain

Just thought I would take a look at the Italian forum !

Any expats living in Amalfi here ? 

Cheers Tony , Agost Alicante Spain


----------

